# Onboard battery change



## tfellad (Jul 7, 2006)

I recently changed out my HDD. While I had the box opened of course I got about a pound of dust out of it. I used can of air. I also changed out the 2032 battery on the motherboard. Finally my question...Does changing that battery interrupts anything? I realize on the motherboard of a PC that battery is used to maintain certain settings, clock, power outage, user preferences, etc. Is it the same for Tivo?


----------



## shanew1289 (May 7, 2004)

If you did it while its running, it should be fine (normally). I do not know for sure on the Tivo, but its generally just for a RTC Chip. (real time clock)


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

The battery only runs the RTC on the TiVo. All other parameters are hard coded into the PROM code or software. (which may further use the crypto chip to identify the sort of TiVo it is, to enable features or software).


----------

